# Attention all new pipe newbs!!



## Shemp75 (May 26, 2012)

Are you a new pipe smoker?? are you a tad wet behind the ears?? Have you ever tried to smoke pipe tobacco using a beer can like that homeless dude in your neighborhood? well if you did , stop! 

I need 4 newbs for a top secret experiment. Now when i mean newbs i really mean newbs. I want you to really be digging the pipe world and also in need of a cob or looking for a first briar or a second one. I will be taking a look at your profiles so please spare me the trouble and not be a 30+ year smoker with 200 pipes. looking to help out NEWBS only. Dont get to excited there will be no dunhills or Petersons POYs being sent. Just something that a newb would appreciate.

If interested add your name to the list (copy and paste)

but heres where things get silly stupid Shemp style!

the entrees will have to then battle shogun style by picking a number from 1-20, (not expecting more the 20 people to enter this silly contest any way)
Once you make the final 4 you will be assigned a #. obviously 1,2,3 Or 4. and you then can either keep that # or trade it with another member. now why would you want to trade your #???? HAHAHAHAHHAHA, THIS IS WHERE IT GETS INSANE!!!!!!! well not really. Each # comes with a one word Description and you can then decide to trade with one of the other winners. and that is all i have to say on that subject.

Well enough talking lets get this experiment started!!

1.
2.
3.
4.


----------



## TTecheTTe (Jun 10, 2012)

Shemp75 said:


> Are you a new pipe smoker?? Have you ever tried to smoke pipe tobacco using a beer can like that homeless dude in your neighborhood?


Hmm shrimpy, I think that's something other than pipe baccy in that beer can!

I'm a 6mo pipe noob...?


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

I'm a newb & so's my wife! (yells whilst tied to a cross, best Monty Python style). 

Nice one Shemp, way to step up.


----------



## divedoc (Mar 7, 2013)

I've done cigars for a while, but I'm new to pipes (as in, got my cob yesterday). Add me to the list!

1. divedoc
2.
3.
4.


----------



## Tobias Lutz (Feb 18, 2013)

Shemp75 said:


> Once you make the final 4 you will be assigned a #. obviously 1,2,3 Or 4. and you then can either keep that # or trade it with another member. now why would you want to trade your #???? HAHAHAHAHHAHA, THIS IS WHERE IT GETS INSANE!!!!!!! well not really. Each # comes with a one word Description and you can then decide to trade with one of the other winners. and that is all i have to say on that subject.
> .


I hope this doesn't end up like the Let's Make a Deal where someone traded their brand new Camaro for an elderly goat concubine. This is exciting- nice gesture!


----------



## Chris0673 (Aug 20, 2012)

I've only been at this since August so sign me up!

1. divedoc
2. chris0673
3.
4.


----------



## TTecheTTe (Jun 10, 2012)

Chris0673 said:


> I've only been at this since August so sign me up!


Well, if you get to sign up, then so do I! I really want an elderly goat concubine... :rofl:

1. divedoc
2. chris0673
3. TTecheTTe
4.


----------



## ACasazza (Mar 23, 2013)

Well if by you mean noob you mean someone who's been curious to try a pipe but has yet to get around to it, then I'm in. 

1. divedoc
2. chris0673
3. TTecheTTe
4. ACasazza


----------



## Er999 (May 31, 2013)

I think that I'm most likely to be called a 3 year newb with possibly 10+/- pipes but I still joined the puff community recently...am I still eligible?


----------



## ezlevor (Oct 29, 2012)

I've only been piping for a few months now. I did just pick up a nice new briar, but it's only my second and the only baccy I've smoked is house blends from my local shop. 


1. divedoc
2. chris0673
3. TTecheTTe
4. ACasazza
5. ezlevor


----------



## steinr1 (Oct 22, 2010)

So you're saying that smoking a pipe for 30 odd years and owning about 500 somehow disqualifies me from being considered a greenhorn?

Fascist!

(I'm incandescent with excitement and will be avidly following your antics. This post was a device to make sure I got notification of the latest posts. Newbie fighting. What could be better?)


----------



## JKlavins (Jun 28, 2013)

I had a drugstore pipe and drugstore tobacco in my early 20s, I only got serious about 8 months ago, does that disqualify or qualify me? hehe cheers!


----------



## Mad4Cigars (May 30, 2013)

I'm a pipe noob!
I have a nording pipe, and an old cob I don't really use.
I just took part in the newbie sampler trade... which was my first real introduction to good pipe tobacco.
(Though once at a herf many years ago - I did get to sample some)

If I meet the criteria... I'm in!

1. divedoc
2. chris0673
3. TTecheTTe
4. ACasazza
5. ezlevor
6. Mad4Cigars


----------



## Shemp75 (May 26, 2012)

TTecheTTe said:


> Hmm shrimpy, I think that's something other than pipe baccy in that beer can!
> 
> I'm a 6mo pipe noob...?


Mari, You know dam well you have a better set up then most full blown pipers!

but you can join if you want.:banana:

Remember signing up on the list doesnt win you nothing yet it just gets you into the # picking section of this whacky game. I will of course do a bit of research so no old Fogs sneak in. So depending on your prior posts and total pipe newbness, entries may receive extra super duper bonus first come first serve picks.

Dont be shy ladies and gentleman sign up if you're a sad sad little newb. MWAHAHAHAHAHHAHA!!


----------



## Chris0673 (Aug 20, 2012)

Shemp75 said:


> Mari, You know dam well you have a better set up then most full blown pipers!
> 
> but you can join if you want.:banana:


No kidding right? LOL She's got more tobacco than a lot of the "old" guys! I just seen that order she posted. Plus I know she's got a whole buncha cobs!ound:


----------



## Shemp75 (May 26, 2012)

Chris0673 said:


> No kidding right? LOL She's got more tobacco than a lot of the "old" guys! I just seen that order she posted. Plus I know she's got a whole buncha cobs!ound:


NO SOUP FOR YOU CHRIS!!!!! YOU JUST LOST YOURSELF A BONUS PICK!!!!!

but you are still on the list.

Only a certain crazy contest maker upper can JUDGE!!!

HA!


----------



## TTecheTTe (Jun 10, 2012)

ezlevor said:


> I've only been piping for a few months now. I did just pick up a nice new briar, but it's only my second and the only baccy I've smoked is house blends from my local shop.


The Victims:

1. divedoc
2. chris0673
3. ACasazza
4. ezlevor



Shemp75 said:


> Are you a new pipe smoker?? are you a tad wet behind the ears??...Now when i mean newbs i really mean newbs. I want you to really be digging the pipe world and also in need of a cob or looking for a first briar or a second one...looking to help out NEWBS only.


Shemp, I knew there were a couple of brand new pipers that I wanted to nominate but couldn't think of them offhand - Erik was one. I've taken off my name and put Erik in as ACasazza was the other and already signed on.



steinr1 said:


> So you're saying that smoking a pipe for 30 odd years and owning about 500 somehow disqualifies me from being considered a greenhorn?
> 
> Fascist!
> 
> (I'm incandescent with excitement and will be avidly following your antics. This post was a device to make sure I got notification of the latest posts. Newbie fighting. What could be better?)


:rofl:

:flock: :flock: :flock:
opcorn:


----------



## TTecheTTe (Jun 10, 2012)

Jeez, turn your back typing and suddenly everyone is talking 'bout 'cha!! Hey, I am a noob, irregardless of the children's inheritence I spend! :loco:

I was teasing :tease: 'cause Chris signed up; figgered you'd bump me off, if I didn't see the really fresh meat show up first. Yeah, this noob climbed that learning curve on a rocket! I've always been a serious, and intense learner - fershur! 

Uh, yeah, since I started piping with an "advanced - for pro's only - baccy," I earned a special RG designation for 
Samuel Gawaith 1792 Flake:



:rofl: The RG is (was) real...it was bumped at 0522 today! out:


----------



## josterman (May 21, 2013)

I could get into pipes. Sign me up.


----------



## Beeman (Apr 12, 2013)

ACasazza said:


> Well if by you mean noob you mean someone who's been curious to try a pipe but has yet to get around to it, then I'm in.


I'm in the same boat as you. If it's not to late, sign me up


----------



## Chris0673 (Aug 20, 2012)

Shemp75 said:


> NO SOUP FOR YOU CHRIS!!!!! YOU JUST LOST YOURSELF A BONUS PICK!!!!!
> 
> but you are still on the list.
> 
> ...


Wait...what???? Who's judging??? The comment was made in jest not joust...hence the laughing guy at the end.

Only a crazy contest maker upper would think I was trying to upstage him!:biggrin:



TTecheTTe said:


> Jeez, turn your back typing and suddenly everyone is talking 'bout 'cha!!


Mari, I was just teasing too! Was looking forward to competing with you. @Shemp75 I think you should put Mari back on the list!


----------



## AndrewV (May 19, 2013)

My "modest" pipe collection may disqualify me. But I still consider myself a noob, pipin for around 2 months so far. Worth a shot to see if I can get a spot in this contest, sounds fun!


----------



## JKlavins (Jun 28, 2013)

I am interested in participating though, if possible


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

Tobias Lutz said:


> I hope this doesn't end up like the Let's Make a Deal where someone traded their brand new Camaro for an elderly goat concubine. This is exciting- nice gesture!


No kidding; Camaros suck.


----------



## divedoc (Mar 7, 2013)

I'm getting excited...I think!


----------



## Squints (Apr 29, 2013)

Im not sure if i qualify as a newbie. I mean i have a decent collection of tobacco, but im still learning the little details of pipe smoking. And i have 1 nice pipe and two bargin bins. Either way id like to see where this goes.


----------



## Packerjh (Nov 29, 2009)

Hey shempy...am I a new enough piper to play along???


----------



## El wedo del milagro (Jul 3, 2012)

Man, oh Man! 

I hope there is some sort of public humiliation involved. Like a grand melee in a mud bog with oversized plastic weapons, or being photographed riding a bike in a diaper, or even smoking something flavored with tonquin and no gagging... just smiles.

The hair on me toes is tingling in anticipation!


----------



## ezlevor (Oct 29, 2012)

Hey, I'm all for making an ass of myself.


----------



## Chris0673 (Aug 20, 2012)

Same here but I draw the line at the diaper thing!


----------



## Shemp75 (May 26, 2012)

When i get to work tonight i will be doing the first round of Shempdizzles and will also be giving out many an infraction because apparently pipers dont know how to follow directions.

That is all. 

Shemp


There is still time to get a few new people signed up.


----------



## TTecheTTe (Jun 10, 2012)

Shemp75 said:


> When i get to work tonight i will be doing the first round of Shempdizzles and will also be giving out many an infraction because apparently pipers dont know how to follow directions.


ound: :flock: :flock:

And to think I was all ready to request admission, again, and throw myself onto the sacrificial altar and save the world by offering to smoke 10lbs of 1792 Flake...

The Emperor is sorely in need of another B54... :smoke:


----------



## Shemp75 (May 26, 2012)

Ok since pipe newbs cant follow rules I have to lay down some smack. The first 5 on the list obeyed my command by using the list method to enter while the other tards have not

1. divedoc +2
2. chris0673 +1 ( you know why!)
3. ACasazza +2
4. ezlevor +2
5. Mad4Cigars +2
6.Jklavins +1
7.squints +1
8.AndrewV +1
9. PackerJH -5 ( i really dont have to explain)
10.josterman EVEN
11.beeman EVEN

The last 2 on the list get no picks for now ( CALM DOWN!) only because i am really looking for pipe newbs that know that they like the pipe and is in it for the long haul.Not saying you 2 guys aren't but I make the damn rules here. you still have a chance to gain points in the next round ( Shemps silly stupid Question round)

i will give it a couple more days (holiday and all) to see if any one else whats to join

That is all for now.


----------



## NovaBiscuit (Jun 14, 2012)

To everyone involved: It's better if you just accept what ranks Shemp gave you and don't worry rather than try to figure it out.


----------



## Packerjh (Nov 29, 2009)

Yeah!!!! I'm winning!




Golf rules, right?


----------



## divedoc (Mar 7, 2013)

No whammy, no whammy...


----------



## ezlevor (Oct 29, 2012)

Silly stupid questions!? do we get bonus points for silly stupid answers?


----------



## browntown (Jul 1, 2013)

*newb here*

I'm not sure if I'm following the directions correctly, but I have one lonely briar I bought at the mall twenty years ago. Smoked it once and couldn't keep it lit, threw it in a drawer. Found it two weeks ago and have been having a pipe every night since. Truly enjoying it and starting to get the hang of packing the thing and keeping it lit. Still need some learnin' though, and just joined a couple days ago looking for knowledge, help, and reviews of better tobacco then the junk I've been buying. Newb enough? Added to bottom of most recent list:

1. divedoc
2. chris0673
3. ACasazza
4. ezlevor
5. Mad4Cigars
6. Jklavins
7. squints
8. AndrewV
9. PackerJH
10. josterman
11. beeman 
12. browntown


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Shemp75 said:


> Are you a new pipe smoker?? are you a tad wet behind the ears?? Have you ever tried to smoke pipe tobacco using a beer can like that homeless dude in your neighborhood? well if you did , stop!
> 
> I need 4 newbs for a top secret experiment. Now when i mean newbs i really mean newbs. I want you to really be digging the pipe world and also in need of a cob or looking for a first briar or a second one. I will be taking a look at your profiles so please spare me the trouble and not be a 30+ year smoker with 200 pipes. looking to help out NEWBS only. Dont get to excited there will be no dunhills or Petersons POYs being sent. Just something that a newb would appreciate.
> 
> ...


Sorry i have seen/heard of people smoke Crack out of a can never Baccy!
That being said i am subscribed!


----------



## jco3rd (Apr 1, 2013)

Too many pipes to qualify, but definitely want to see how this plays out.


----------



## Shemp75 (May 26, 2012)

ezlevor said:


> Silly stupid questions!? do we get bonus points for silly stupid answers?


Bonus pick for you sir!!


----------



## Shemp75 (May 26, 2012)

*Re: newb here*



browntown said:


> Newb enough?


Unfortunately you are a bit too newb. looking for members that have been here for a few months time. BUT if there is an injury and i need to sub for someone you and some others i left off the list will be considered.


----------



## Shemp75 (May 26, 2012)

divedoc said:


> No whammy, no whammy...


that is one of my favorite game show!

Bonus pick for you!


----------



## Shemp75 (May 26, 2012)

Ok lets get this Shindig started. I will allow others to enter for a 1-2 more days so if you feel you qualify let me now.

**UPDATED LIST**
1. divedoc +3
2. chris0673 +1 
3. ACasazza +2
4. ezlevor +3
5. Mad4Cigars +2
6.Jklavins +1
7.squints +1
8.AndrewV +1
9. PackerJH -7 (SILLY GOLF REFERENCES ARE HIGHLY FROWNED UPON)
10.josterman EVEN
11.beeman EVEN

OK then first round of questions. ( There is no right or wrong answer) 
When all 11 contestants answer in the Right FORMAT, the next round will begin. Please try and not take forever to post your answers

1.favorite food?
2.What was your nickname in high school?
3.favorite snack
4.Do you like to be spooned or do you prefer to be the spooner?

ok now what ever # you are on the list you put your # followed by name and then answers 

# (name)
1.answer
2.answer
3.answer
4.answer

so i can more easily compare and study your answers.

begin!!!!


----------



## Er999 (May 31, 2013)

:shock::twitch: That does it! I'm going to sit this out and watch the insanity unfold and laugh like a maniac with all the fun that is guaranteed to happen on this thread.op2:op2:op2:


----------



## Packerjh (Nov 29, 2009)

#9 Packerjh

1. Panang Curry
2. Tiny (because I was the biggest dude on the football team)
3. Ritz Crackers
4. I'm the spooner!

Bonus points for being the first to answer...right?????


----------



## ezlevor (Oct 29, 2012)

4. ezlevor

1. Bacon. 
2. little Z... I had an older brother, our last name starts with Z (see username). It's actually on my class ring. 
3. See answer #1 . There's a bar in Madison WI that has $1 PBR and free bacon on Wednesday nights. Leads to rough and smelly Thursday mornings. It's great.
4. In regards to being the spooner or spoonee, I usually gravitate to being the spooner. Only on the rarest occasions will I be ok with being the spoonee. It's usually if I don't feel well or when I'm in prison.


----------



## Squints (Apr 29, 2013)

#7 Squints

1. King crab legs
2. Squints (based off of smalls from the sandlot, except I am asian)
3. Currently pita chips
4. Spooner, i want to hug the little spoon.


----------



## AndrewV (May 19, 2013)

#8 AndrewV

1. Don't really have a favorite but if I had to eat only one thing for the rest of my life I guess it would have to be shrimp scampi.
2. Fedora, always had the hat on.
3. Beef Jerky hands down.
4. Although I like both, I am unashamed to say I prefer spoonee. Can't stand all that hair in my face.


----------



## TTecheTTe (Jun 10, 2012)

Packerjh said:


> #9 Packerjh
> 
> 1. Panang Curry
> 2. Tiny (because I was the biggest dude on the football team)
> ...


If you did... I happen to like the Golf Math... Hey, Tiny is my nickname (well, Tiny Baby, because you just know it had to be compounded!)

Gotta love a game where:
-everyone (mostly) follows the rules, without knowing the rules!
-there is no right or wrong answers!
-run by an Emperor!
opcorn: just too much fun watching! :lol:

0. (because I am one) TTecheTTE

1. Houston's Hawaiian Ribeye
2. mda (my first name initials, and pronounced "madame" as my last initial is m)
3. Sunflower seeds
4. spooned


----------



## Beeman (Apr 12, 2013)

11 Beeman
1. Bacon... or really anything wrapped in bacon
2. Little T (I was the biggest lineman on my high school football team, apparently high school kids love irony)
3. Homemade kettle corn
4. Spooned


----------



## divedoc (Mar 7, 2013)

Alrighty then...

#1 (divedoc)

1. New York style pizza
2. Drip (don't ask)
3. Triscuits
4. Spooner


----------



## Goatmilk (Jan 2, 2012)




----------



## Chris0673 (Aug 20, 2012)

#2 (Chris0673)
1.Lasagna
2.Jeepers (because I was obsessed, and still am, with Jeeps)
3.Chips and Queso dip
4.Spooner


----------



## JKlavins (Jun 28, 2013)

#6 JKlavins

1.Eggs Benedict, or maybe just hollandaise hah
2. Chunk, or the thugs called me Scream since they thought I looked like Matthew Lillard
3. Popcorn, it is also good for the digestive system
4. Hmm I like spooning and being spooned haha I guess it depends if I am sick or hungover or something vulnerable


----------



## ACasazza (Mar 23, 2013)

#3 ACasazza
1.Home Made Gnocchi with Prime Rib
2.Superman
3.Popcorn
4.Big Spoon all day err day


----------



## thebigk (Jan 16, 2013)

*Re: newb here*

So I think I would be pipe noob of the highest order as I have not even held a pipe well maybe in high school but we did not smoke tobacco in it

1. divedoc 
2. chris0673 
3. ACasazza 
4. ezlevor 
5. Mad4Cigars 
6.Jklavins 
7.squints 
8.AndrewV 
9. PackerJH 
10.josterman 
11.beeman 
12.thebigk

And to answer your great questions

#12 thebigk
1.Surf and turf ( it don't matter as long as it came from the water and red meat 
2.K ( my last name is Kessler) 
3. A plain Hershey candy bar 
4. neither unless you want a broken nose or a black eye give me my space


----------



## Shemp75 (May 26, 2012)

*Re: newb here*



thebigk said:


> So I think I would be pipe noob of the highest order as I have not even held a pipe


Unfortunately K, not looking for pipe virgins but pipers that are really digging the pipe and is in it for the long run.

The MaStEr has spoken.

Plus you neither spoon or like to be spooned and that would have gave you crazy negative points right off the bat.

Not cool bro.


----------



## thebigk (Jan 16, 2013)

*Re: newb here*



Shemp75 said:


> Unfortunately K, not looking for pipe virgins but pipers that are really digging the pipe and is in it for the long run.
> 
> The MaStEr has spoken.
> 
> ...


 No problem And did not say I don't spoon It's not good for other persons health (just ask the wife)
I am still going to lay in the weeds and watch what happens.


----------



## ezlevor (Oct 29, 2012)

I feel like thebigk prefers to fork instead.

but we all know spooning leads to forking.


----------



## Packerjh (Nov 29, 2009)

Too much forking leads to a full tummy


----------



## Chris0673 (Aug 20, 2012)

^^^Indeed!


----------



## ezlevor (Oct 29, 2012)

Yeah, I usually need a nap after copious amounts of forking.


----------



## Shemp75 (May 26, 2012)

1 more minute to get your answers in for the first round!!!


----------



## Shemp75 (May 26, 2012)

OK listen up First round is OVER!!! very upset that 2 contestants chose not to take a second to answer ( even though they were both on during the last 2 days, I SEE EVERYTHING!!)

HERE IS THE

**UPDATED LIST**
1. divedoc +4
2. chris0673 +3 
3. ACasazza +2
4. ezlevor +3
5.Mad4Cigars EVEN
6.Jklavins +3
7.squints +4
8.AndrewV +2
9. PackerJH -3
10.josterman -2
11.beeman +2

NEXT ROUND OF QUESTIONS!!

1. Favorite type of pipe tobacco 
2.Do you enjoy long smokes or short smokes?
3.if is right is right and wrong is wrong what is left?
4.how many pillows total are in you house right now and which is your favorite and why??

And now comes the bad news after this round 2- 3 people will be eliminated from the contest. Points do not count as getting by. They are only used as a script to see if you are worthy enough for the next round. I make the rules up and i have finally say. (this is all for fun so please dont get butt hurt)

notice i will not give another due time. its all on a whim so no lalegagging!

That is all!!!


----------



## JKlavins (Jun 28, 2013)

#6 JKlavins
1. Aromatics mostly right now, but open to try more traditional tobaccos.
2. Long if I don't have a busy week, short if I'm swamped.
3. If right is right and wrong is wrong then left is the hand I write with!
4. 13 pillows, and my favorite is the soft one that makes me fall asleep on the couch on Sundays.


----------



## josterman (May 21, 2013)

10. josterman

1. The only 1 I tried was Captian Black I can not remember the flavor
2. Long smokes so I can stay outside longer.
3. Left
4. 10, The one in my bed it is soft.


----------



## ezlevor (Oct 29, 2012)

#4 ezlevor

1. My favorite type of pipe tobacco is aromatics. Mostly because that's all I've ever tried from my local shop. More specifically, their 2011 Christmas blend. 
2. I've never really thought about if I had enough time to smoke my pipe. I guess I would say long because whenever I light up, I make sure I have plenty of time.
3. If right = right and wrong = wrong what is left? Well Left =/= right, so left = wrong, but wrong = wrong, so left = right and right is right, so left is right. I'm confused, I need a drink.
4. 12, my favorite is whatever one I'm using on the couch to take a nap... which is one of my favorite past times.


----------



## divedoc (Mar 7, 2013)

Things is gettin' serious!

#1 divedoc:

1. Virginia, because it is the only pipe tobacco I've ever smoked...all of three bowls of Mac Baren Virginia #1 . (Okay, 14 years ago some dude once handed me some cherry shit that tasted like...shit. I stayed far away from pipes after that single puff, didn't even think to take another stab at it until last week.)
2. I like long smokes. Long, slow smokes with soft music, preferably with two or three brune...wait, are we talking about smoking my _pipe?_
3. If right is right and wrong is wrong, left is left. There is no grey, only black and white.
4. There are 17 pillows in the house, and my favorite is the one under my wife.


----------



## Chris0673 (Aug 20, 2012)

#2 Chris0673:

1. Well since I'm still a noob I really don't know all the different types (Virginia, Latakia, etc). What I do like is a tobacco that has a nice woody smell and tastes like a campfire smells. I prefer ribbon cut to flake as I'm still trying to figure out how to smoke flakes...on the other hand...I smoked a flake but good the other day: had him doing push-ups, leg lifts, front back go's, and Iron Mikes for over an hour. 
2. I like long smokes early in the morning when the sun is still just coming up on the horizon. That's my time to chill and get ready for the day.
3. If right is right and wrong is wrong, then left is left, however, the argument could be made that even though two rights do not make a wrong, two Wrights did, however, make an airplane!
4. I have two pillows. My favorite is the one on her left since that's the one closest...oh wait...THOSE pillows! We have about 25 pillows. My favorite being my cheap Wal Mart pillow that I can fold over to make it nice and comfy.


----------



## Beeman (Apr 12, 2013)

#11 Beeman

1. The few run-ins that I've had with pipe smoking from what I can ascertain was aromatics, and since they're all I've had, they're my favorite.
2. Short smokes, I don't have the attention span for long smokes
3. 42
4. 30 pillows, my favorite would probably be this weird old decorative pillow that's been on my bed since I was a kid. I really don't know why, it's very ugly and doesn't match anything, but that's life.


----------



## Packerjh (Nov 29, 2009)

#9 . Packerjh

1. I have had one sample of Penzance and it was the bomb...nothing else has compared

2. I like a cigar to last about ninety minutes or less. In comparison to a Churchill I'd say I like a short smoke.

3. All thats left is gray area...well, that and the word of the Shempster...that's gospel! Oh, unless you're driving...then three rights make a left!

4. There are precisely 25 pillows in my house. My favorite is my neckroll pillow because its so versatile. It supports my neck, helps when I have a headache, and works great under the wifeys hips when it's freaky time!


----------



## Er999 (May 31, 2013)

Beeman said:


> #11 Beeman
> 
> 1. The few run-ins that I've had with pipe smoking from what I can ascertain was aromatics, and since they're all I've had, they're my favorite.
> 2. Short smokes, I don't have the attention span for long smokes
> ...


:rofl:ound:ound::rotfl:
Oh my freaking god! Did you just quote hitch hikers guide to the galaxy!?!?!?!?!:dude::rockon:


----------



## AndrewV (May 19, 2013)

*Re: newb here*

#8 AndrewV

1. English Blends. Love Latakia
2. Long smokes to match my long...... PIPE!
3. Left is Left.
4. 17 Pillows, and it would have to be the Calvin Klein


----------



## Squints (Apr 29, 2013)

*Re: newb here*

#7 squints

1. Aromatics, something with a fruit or citrus taste during the summer. Winter is more vanilla and spices. 
2. Long time, a short smoke is nice, but a long smoke allows you to unwind. 
3. If right = right, and wrong = wrong. Left can therefor equal anything, unless the wrong and right constraints also include the fact something cannot equal something already used in a previous constraint.... I think. 
4. 30, but my favorite is the one my grandmother gave me as a gift a few years back.


----------



## Mad4Cigars (May 30, 2013)

ugh dropped the ball on round one.
Here's round two...

#5 Mad4Cigars

1.I'm very new so don't hold me to this forever, but the VAs are very nice.
2.Ideal time for me is about 1-1.5 hrs
3.Sweden.
4.15. The spiderman one I stole from my kids.


----------



## Shemp75 (May 26, 2012)

ATTENTION ATTENTION!!!!!!

SURPRISE immunity Question!!!! first person to get this question correctly wins immunity into the next round no matter how crappy you have been doing and there is alot of you doing crappy!.

And the question is.........

Member Goatmilk recently lost crazy weight on a high protein/higher Seman diet. its more then 50 but less then 100.

first person to guess closest with out going over wins immunity. Only 1 guess for the contestants. you are not to contact Goatmilk. He will rat your ass out and you will automatically be cut. No questions asked. 



And ...........Go!!


----------



## Squints (Apr 29, 2013)

70 lbs


----------



## AndrewV (May 19, 2013)

77lbs


----------



## JKlavins (Jun 28, 2013)

63 Lbs


----------



## Beeman (Apr 12, 2013)

51 lbs


----------



## Chris0673 (Aug 20, 2012)

84 pounds


----------



## divedoc (Mar 7, 2013)

67 pounds.


----------



## ezlevor (Oct 29, 2012)

71 pounds


----------



## josterman (May 21, 2013)

80lbs


----------



## Mad4Cigars (May 30, 2013)

72 pounds


----------



## Packerjh (Nov 29, 2009)

73 pounds...


----------



## Shemp75 (May 26, 2012)

OK ROUND 2 IS OVER!!!!

FIRST THING IS FIRST. The winner of the first Immunity Challenge is.........Chris0673!!! Congrats Chris! The actually weight that Goatmilk has lost is 89 pounds. Its pretty wild stuff losing that much weight and now he can finally see why his girlfriend is upset about during sex.

Lets see that.............

**UPDATED LIST**
1. divedoc +6
2. chris0673 +5
3. ACasazza -2
4. ezlevor +5
5.Mad4Cigars EVEN
6.Jklavins +5
7.squints +6
8.AndrewV +5
9. PackerJH -even
10.josterman -1
11.beeman +3

unfortunately 3 most be cut.And the first losers are....

3.ACassazza
5.Mad4Cigars
10.Josterman

Once again this is all for fun so please dont be butt hurt. 

Stand by for Round 3 Questions and tasks ( yes, i said tasks, MWAHAHAHAHAHAHA)

CARRY ON!


----------



## Shemp75 (May 26, 2012)

**UPDATED LIST**

1. divedoc +6
2. chris0673 +5
4. ezlevor +5
6.Jklavins +5
7.squints +6
8.AndrewV +5
9. PackerJH -even
11.beeman +3

ROUND 3 QUESTIONS AND TASKS

1.Who does Madeline truly love?
2.If having a family dispute/development lead to getting arrested and there for, someone will wear orange (which is the new black) in prison where can i get a good viewing of this?
3. post a pic of 2 of the most stupidest things (to you) in your household. Please try and keep it viewable to all please.
4.What color is an orange?

once again I will judge the questions and give out points accordingly. There will be 2 cuts after this round.

Begin!


----------



## jco3rd (Apr 1, 2013)

This is my favorite thing on this forum hahaha.


----------



## Beeman (Apr 12, 2013)

#11 Beeman

1. Yael?
2 Netflix, but not until the 11th!
3. Two of the many candles in our house that have never been lit... Actually after walking around my house we don't have a single candle that has ever been lit. #Witchcraft 









We redesigned the basement a few years back and hung up this clock, it has never had a battery and been stuck at 6:05 ever since. I still sometimes look at it and think I'm late








4. True


----------



## Beeman (Apr 12, 2013)

Beeman said:


> #11 Beeman
> 
> *1. Yael?*
> 2 Netflix, but not until the 11th!
> ...


I falsely assumed this was a OITNB reference, if so I would like to change my answer for number one to Nicholas Nickleby


----------



## JKlavins (Jun 28, 2013)

#6 JKlavins

1. Madeline truly loves the baker that bakes her Madeleines.

2. Youtube might take it down for inappropriate content, so you might have to wait for the lifetime movie to come out.
3.








Alphabet refrigerator magnets, they don't come with enough letters to spell anything good, and cant even hold up one piece of paper!








The dang corner drawer doesn't open all the way, unless you open the oven first. Even though it is a "junk drawer" it is still annoying.

4. The light reflecting off of the fruit in question is at a wavelength between approximately 585-620 nm, so what color do you think it really is?


----------



## divedoc (Mar 7, 2013)

#1 divedoc:

1. Madeline truly loves Genevieve, the dog who saved her life.







2. WTF dude, were you looking through my window last night?
3. "Stupid" is such a general term...here are two pics from my recent history.
First, the removable sign for use in a building near my office, which was built with only male bathrooms:








Next, some diving doc dude refreshing his anatomy knowledge at a life-sized museum exhibit:








4. An orange what? And orange school bus? An orange car? An orange orange? Actually, I guess they're all orange. :crazy:


----------



## ACasazza (Mar 23, 2013)

#3 ACasazza

1. Only smoked once, not sure what it was. It it seemed kind of sweet and mellow. 
2. With cigars I enjoy long smokes so that will probably be my pipe preference. 
3. If right is right and wrong is wrong then left is the semi truck that is bob tailing into the CSX yard I work at. 
4. 25 pillows, my favorite being the ISOcool memory foam one my mom got for me to bring to Purdue last year.


----------



## ACasazza (Mar 23, 2013)

Damn didnt see that I got cut  I guess that's what happens when you get busy with work haha. Goodluck to everyone else!


----------



## Packerjh (Nov 29, 2009)

Ok...my pictures failed so I will try to post my answers after work...


----------



## Mad4Cigars (May 30, 2013)

JKlavins said:


> #6 JKlavins
> 
> 3.
> 
> ...


Are those at the top of the fridge?
How tall are your Children?!?!


----------



## JKlavins (Jun 28, 2013)

Haha no kids, they were a housewarming gift from 7 years ago! My girlfriends dad is nearly 7', so our future kids might end up being able to reach!!


----------



## ezlevor (Oct 29, 2012)

1.) Madeline loves animals. all of em. My little cousin loves those books
2.) Netflix?
3.) I have a lot of stupid things. Here's my top two

First up, my old lady stickers. I found these 9 years ago in an abandoned building. Not only did I find the ones pictured, but I found a box full. The box wasn't labeled all that great besides the quantity... 2500. I have no idea why there was a box of 2500 stickers with a black and white picture of an elderly black woman watercoloring in a building that was being torn down. I used to include them when I sold paintball gear as a really random addition. Over 9 years and 7 moves I still have some. For some reason, I just can't bring myself to get rid of them.










Next up is my jackalope that I received for my birthday one year from a group of friends. It's awesome yet stupid. I of course have adorned him with some beads and a 3rd place medal I had laying around. His name is Carl Winslow.



















4.) Depends on the orange... I've seen green ones before! But on a regular day... they're orange.


----------



## Chris0673 (Aug 20, 2012)

#2 Chris0673

1.In the book "Madeline's Rescue" she is rescued by a little dog after falling into the Seine. She quickly comes to love this dog and names it Genevieve. This is who Madeline truly loves.

2.Best place to view the dispute would be on the front lawn. Better to stay across the street as objects will likely come blasting through the front door.

This stupid seal is a chronic problem in my Jeep. I keep it around because nobody seems to be able to look it up in the computer. 
3. 

This printer (in the background) is one of the dumbest pieces of electronics I have ever seen. It eats paper and splatters the ink. Why I haven't thrown it out I don't know. Maybe that makes me the third stupidest thing in my house!


4.Contrary to popular belief oranges are not a tropical fruit but a subtropical fruit. The color of an orange depends on where it grows. In more temperate climates, an orange turns orange when the weather cools; but in countries where it's always hot, the chlorophyll is preserved and the fruit stays green.


----------



## AndrewV (May 19, 2013)

#8 AndrewV

1. Madeline is in love with me.

2. I guess my family isn't as infamous as the others, so no where =]

3. 

It's hard to see, but the facet is very close to the edge of the sink and we're always splashing water everywhere. Also the sinks are very small, very very frustrating.



As you can see the water heater is located right next to our air conditioning control, tends to make it read warmer than our house actually is therefore running our air more than it should :banghead:

4. As colors are seen by which color of light they reflect, orange reflects orange but absorbs all other light, therefore can't it also be considered every color?


----------



## divedoc (Mar 7, 2013)

ezlevor said:


> 3.) I have a lot of stupid things. Here's my top two
> 
> First up, my old lady stickers. I found these 9 years ago in an abandoned building. Not only did I find the ones pictured, but I found a box full. The box wasn't labeled all that great besides the quantity... 2500. I have no idea why there was a box of 2500 stickers with a black and white picture of an elderly black woman watercoloring in a building that was being torn down. I used to include them when I sold paintball gear as a really random addition. Over 9 years and 7 moves I still have some. For some reason, I just can't bring myself to get rid of them.
> 
> ...


Wow, these are amazing! If I were making the rules, I'd give some bonus picks to this guy.


----------



## Shemp75 (May 26, 2012)

Round 3 ends at 1PM NY time tomorrow Sunday the 14. want to get this over by wednesday the latest.


----------



## Packerjh (Nov 29, 2009)

I want to apologize for being so late on this...I have been out of town helping a friend who's girlfriend's mother is dying. Not an excuse, just the reason.

ROUND 3 QUESTIONS AND TASKS

1.Who does Madeline truly love? Well, after reading the above answers, I could cheat, but I won't! I have a niece named Madelyn who LOVES her grandpa...Her opinion is so jaded it's almost disgusting to be around. SO that's who my Madelyn loves!

2.If having a family dispute/development lead to getting arrested and there for, someone will wear orange (which is the new black) in prison where can i get a good viewing of this? I would recommend watching it on pay per view...There's nothing like watching your uncle Phil get the beard smacked off his face...It's better than WWF and UFC combined...I'd pay for it!

3. post a pic of 2 of the most stupidest things (to you) in your household. Please try and keep it viewable to all please.

Stupid thing #1 :


This is a wall mounted candle holder that we NEVER use for candles. Most recently I used it as a temporary holder for my butane can. As you can see by the huge volume of dust on the candle holder...We don't use it...therefore it's stupid!

Stupid thing #2 :


I don't have a beard...never have...don't have a mustache...never had...so why did I buy a stupid beard/mustache trimmer??? Another dust collector! And to top it off, it doesn't hold a charge at all...It sucks!

4.What color is an orange? Well...when it's in blossom form it's white and smells great! When it's maturing, it's green and doesn't smell much at all...When it's ripe, it's a beautiful combination of red and yellow...in just the right ratio it turns into a stunning shade of ...um...ORANGE


----------



## Tobias Lutz (Feb 18, 2013)

This thread is better than watching midgets jello wrestle on acid! :kev:


----------



## Shemp75 (May 26, 2012)

going to give it 1 more hour.


----------



## Shemp75 (May 26, 2012)

And Round 3 is OVER. 

first off lets get to the Questions. I know some people want to know the answers very very badly.


1.Who does Madeline truly love? Answer is member ATCarp. How in the world did none of you guys get this right???

2.If having a family dispute/development lead to getting arrested and there for, someone will wear orange (which is the new black) in prison where can i get a good viewing of this? Answer is Netflix. 2 of you answered correctly.

3. Was a task so no answer but some of you dudes have some really stupid and weird crap at home.

4.What color is an orange? DUH, ORANGE!

**UPDATED LIST**

1. divedoc +7
2. chris0673 +6
4. ezlevor +8
6.Jklavins +6
7.squints +1
8.AndrewV +6
9. PackerJH - +3
11.beeman +4

unfortunately 3 must go and the unlucky 3 are.......... Squints ,Packerjh and beeman. 

Again thanks for playing gentleman.

There is only 5 left but there shall only be 4 winners so Round 4 will be very important plus its really a tight race.

Round 4 will begin tomorrow. That is all.


----------



## ezlevor (Oct 29, 2012)

Oh man, so excited. Thanks Shemp for putting this together. This is a lot of fun.


----------



## Packerjh (Nov 29, 2009)

It's been a pleasure, gentleman...oh you too Shemp!


----------



## Beeman (Apr 12, 2013)

Packerjh said:


> It's been a pleasure, gentleman...oh you too Shemp!


PREACH! Thanks for the opportunity shemp, gave me some entertainment for awhile! Good luck to the remaining contestants!


----------



## Shemp75 (May 26, 2012)

READY FOR THE FINAL ROUND!!!! 


After this round there shall be 4 winners left but winning is not the end you must complete 1 more task (that i haven't thought up yet) that will decide whom each prize will go to!!

**UPDATED LIST**

1. divedoc +7
2. chris0673 +6
4. ezlevor +8
6.Jklavins +6
8.AndrewV +6

5 are left but only 4 of you will win! LETS BEGIN!!

ROUND 4 QUESTIONS

1.In 3 words try to explain what smoking a pipe means to you.

2.Post a pic of a pipe you would love to own and of course keep your financial situation in mind ( So no $1000 Dunhill Birth pipes please)

3.Who would win in a street fight? Howard the duck, Captain Carrot or Groo? And why?

4.How many questions have i asked total in this contest?? DO NOT POST YOUR ANSWER!!!! PM ME THE ANSWER!!! UNDERSTAND!!! Failure to PM your answer will not bode well.


And that is all Good luck Gentleman!!


----------



## JKlavins (Jun 28, 2013)

1. Relaxing, Carefree enjoyment
2.







A Kaywoodie Drinkless Diplomat, I always liked the classics
3. Well I loved Howard the Duck as a kid, he is skilled at Quack-Fu, Captain carrot only get his powers from the Cosmic Carrots, and Groo is just a master swordsman. Without carrots or weapons, I believe Howard would whoop the other two in a cloud of angry feathers!


----------



## ezlevor (Oct 29, 2012)

#4 ezlevor

1. Therapeutic. Stimulating. Social.
2. Most of how I've bought my 2 pipes has been based on shape and looks. So far I have a small briar that has a slight bend, and a very straight squared off rusticated briar. I think the next pipe I would love to own would be a billiard or sherlock holmes type style with a big bend in it with a smooth finish. I snagged a pic of a savinelli just because that's the last brand of pipe I bought and I'm unfamiliar with other brands. Either that or a bulldog style too... those are neat too.










3. I'd go with Captain Carrot. I think Groo would be dumb enough to be convinced to gang up with CC against poor howard. Plus, CC has actual super powers. Quack fu can only go so far, and I'm sorry to say, but his cardio can't be that great if he's smoking all the time. After Howard was dispatched, it wouldn't take too long for Captain Carrot to take care of Groo.

4. PM'd


----------



## AndrewV (May 19, 2013)

#8 AndrewV

1. Puff.... Exhale.... *SIGH*:thumb:

2. 

I would love a meer, especially like the claw and eggs.

3. Don't know much about these three characters (just what I was able to find on the web). Although I respect all of their skills, let's keep in mind that MAN is near the top of the food chain, and what do most of us enjoy? ANIMAL MEAT! Nothing like a good rabbit or duck stew. Groo wins!

4. Check that inbox ray:


----------



## divedoc (Mar 7, 2013)

#1 divedoc:

1. Mega. Chick. Magnet.
2. Well, I don't really know much about pipes yet, but I think the ideal pipe looks something like this, which apparently is a Savinelli Toscana 626. Beautiful wood grain, gentle curve to the stem, nice proportions.








3. Captain Carrot. I was always told to eat my veggies if I wanted to be super strong and smart. Lo and behold, one day I came across an old comic book at a store that featured a rabbit that got superpowers by...eating veggies! (Never mind that the powers would fade away after a while...) Anyway, talking rabbits are way cuter than talking ducks, and Groo is just a big Viking oaf. Captain Carrot all the way. The best part is probably the just-barely-contained plagiarism. Hello, Mel Blanc? DC Comics is calling.
4. PMing...


----------



## Chris0673 (Aug 20, 2012)

#2 Chris0673

1. Stop. Relax. Contemplate.
2. This is simply one of the most beautiful pipes I've ever seen! 

3. Howard the Duck is a womanizing freak from outer space but can kick some tail...feather when need be. Captain Carrot is a poorly disguised ploy to get kids to actually want to eat their veggies. **quickly hides bag of baby carrots and looks innocently at the computer**. Groo is a big Viking type with, what appears to be, a set of Japanese Katana strapped to his back. So....all this being said...I put my money on Groo. It takes years of discipline and dedication to master the art of swordsmanship. Besides, a sword in the hand allows you to reach out and touch someone before they can get their paws...or feathers...on you! And I like swords. So there. :biggrin:


----------



## Shemp75 (May 26, 2012)

How does 1 question and 5 contestants = 4 different answers? 

Pretty funny. :ask:


----------



## ezlevor (Oct 29, 2012)

Can we not count? lol.


----------



## AndrewV (May 19, 2013)

Shemp75 said:


> How does 1 question and 5 contestants = 4 different answers?
> 
> Pretty funny. :ask:


Maybe some consider certain things questions and some not, real question is..... who was right!? :caked:


----------



## JKlavins (Jun 28, 2013)

hehe the warriors


----------



## ezlevor (Oct 29, 2012)

My rebuttal.


----------



## Er999 (May 31, 2013)

ezlevor said:


> My rebuttal.
> YouTube video





JKlavins said:


> YouTube video
> hehe the warriors


ound: 
So...much...funny!!!!!
:rofl:


----------



## Shemp75 (May 26, 2012)

ATTENTION ATTENTION!!!! the final scores has been tallied!!! and there are 4 winners.......and 1 loser (sorry).

It turned out to be a very close contest and I thank all that entered and took part in what some have called a complete waste of time.
Looking back at the contest I took everyones answers and task entries to heart and gave out points accordingly.

Lets get down to business shall We?

Honestly the only Question of Round # 4 that was relevant (Because we all know Captain Carrot would kick ass!) was indeed the last one.......

4.How many questions have i asked total in this contest??

And Shockingly of the 5 answers given there was 4 different answers. Before hand, i verified the answer with 5 other Puff members. 3 of 5 agreed with me with what the answer was and the other 2 was close to the right answer, so my answer is final and can not and will not be argued.

Only 1 of you got it right and the rest were waaaaaaay off. There for I used this question as the close tie-breaker. I will not name names on who got it right or wrong but it did decide on who was the odd man out.

And the final scoring is..................................

4. ezlevor +15
1. divedoc +12
6.Jklavins +11
8.AndrewV +10 
2. chris0673 +9

CONGRATS to ezlezor. divedoc,jklavins and Andrewv!!! you guys won my stupid silly contest!!!! Unfortunately Chris0673 you are the odd man out but it was SO close but in the end you put up a hell of a fight, thanks for being a part of it.

And now for the Choosing of the prizes.........

WINNERS.............QUICK PICK A NUMBER FROM 1-4.............GO!!!!!!


----------



## ezlevor (Oct 29, 2012)

I pick 2


----------



## JKlavins (Jun 28, 2013)

I pick 3!


----------



## Chris0673 (Aug 20, 2012)

I pick...fish. 


Awwwww phooey. LOL Ah well. It was fun while it lasted.


----------



## AndrewV (May 19, 2013)

Awsome! I'll take 4


----------



## divedoc (Mar 7, 2013)

Sweet! Guess I get #1 !


----------



## Shemp75 (May 26, 2012)

OK you all have chosen. NOW FOR THE SHOCKING SURPRISE!!!!!!............

There are NO PRIZES!!!! HAHHAHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHA!!!!

WOW, DID YOU GUYS FALL HOOK ,LINE AND SINKER FOR THAT ONE!!

Actually I am kidding. Early today I numbered each prize pack with a # from 1-4. And you have all chosen your fates.

Here are the prize packs.............

Prize #?

Prize #?

Prize #?

Prize #?


Thank you all again and Enjoy your prizes!!!

Prizes will go out later this week.

Does anyone want to trade #s ???


----------



## divedoc (Mar 7, 2013)

Hmm...which one of those has the goat in it?


----------



## JKlavins (Jun 28, 2013)

I'll stay with my #3 , I like to live dangerously.


----------



## ezlevor (Oct 29, 2012)

Oh man, It's like lets make a deal. I think I'll stand by my original choice.


----------



## divedoc (Mar 7, 2013)

Alright AndrewV, it's down to you and me. You up for a swap, or are you gonna stick to ol' number 4???


----------



## ezlevor (Oct 29, 2012)

If someone else wants to trade for #2 , I'd be willing... I just didn't want to trade it away myself. Also, I took the rules as the other person didn't really have much of a choice in the trade. Could be wrong though.


----------



## divedoc (Mar 7, 2013)

Oh, *now* see who has cojones all of a sudden! j/k  

After all this time and build-up, it would just seem so anti-climactic for no one to trade numbers. I'm totally up for it...first one to confirm gets my coveted number 1! (Man, if I end up with a pack of Backwoods, I'm gonna be bitter...)


----------



## divedoc (Mar 7, 2013)

oops, dupe post. good night everyone!


----------



## AndrewV (May 19, 2013)

I'll trade, whose willing? Lets make it interesting.


----------



## JKlavins (Jun 28, 2013)

You three can trade, I'll stick with my #3 decision. If mine ends up being a box of Cracker Jacks, then it will be MY box of Cracker Jacks hahaha


----------



## divedoc (Mar 7, 2013)

Alright AndrewV, I'm in. We can make it even more interesting if we do a three-way swap, NBA style. ezlevor, you in?


----------



## ezlevor (Oct 29, 2012)

I'm in. I've always wanted to take part in a 3 way


----------



## AndrewV (May 19, 2013)

Deal! I'll take your 1 Dive and swap it for you two ez?


----------



## divedoc (Mar 7, 2013)

Sweet! So here's the BEFORE:

Divedoc: 1
ezlevor: 2
AndrewV: 4

Let's go to THIS:

divedoc: 2
ezlevor: 4
AndrewV: 1


----------



## AndrewV (May 19, 2013)

Fine with me


----------



## ezlevor (Oct 29, 2012)

perfect. That was quick. Was it as good for you guys as it was for me?


----------



## divedoc (Mar 7, 2013)

ezlevor said:


> perfect. That was quick. Was it as good for you guys as it was for me?


I think we'll know in a few days.


----------



## Shemp75 (May 26, 2012)

So this is now done. 


Live well with the decisions that you all have made.

Prizes go out on Monday 

oh and because of the swapping of prizes you have all ANGERED me and now one of the prizes will be a dud!!!!!

but heres another surprise. 

DO NOT I REPEAT, DO NOT POST YOUR PRIZE INTILL I RECEIVE NOTIFICATION THAT EVERYONE OF YOU HAS INDEED RECEIVED IT.

once i get pms from all winners (and one loser) you are free to post what prize pack you won.

ezlevor picks # 4 =???????
divedoc picks # 2 =???????
Jklavins picks # 3 =???????
AndrewV picks # 1 =???????


ENJOY

OH, AND WINNERS PLEASE PM YOUR ADDRESSES.


----------



## AndrewV (May 19, 2013)

Received


----------



## ezlevor (Oct 29, 2012)

AndrewV said:


> Received


same.


----------



## divedoc (Mar 7, 2013)

I won't be back home until tomorrow...


----------



## JKlavins (Jun 28, 2013)

My package arrived Friday as well!


----------



## Shemp75 (May 26, 2012)

divedoc said:


> I won't be back home until tomorrow...


I figured you were away for the weekend.

(Who goes away knowing that they were getting a prize from the Shempster???)


----------



## divedoc (Mar 7, 2013)

Secret dive doc stuff. . I'll post a pic Monday night if everyone starts now...I'll only be home fr a few hours before disappearing again for a week+...


----------



## AndrewV (May 19, 2013)

Do we have permission Shemp?!


----------



## Shemp75 (May 26, 2012)

AndrewV said:


> Do we have permission Shemp?!


Yes you may.

BEHOLD THE UTTER JIZZNESS!!!!!!...........................

(PS. I realize most new newbs here dont get that joke)


----------



## divedoc (Mar 7, 2013)

I wont have computer access until I'm back at home tomorrow, so it'll all be a total surprise when I open my package to find...whatever it is.


----------



## NovaBiscuit (Jun 14, 2012)

Shemp75 said:


> Yes you may.
> 
> BEHOLD THE UTTER JIZZNESS!!!!!!...........................
> 
> (PS. I realize most new newbs here dont get that joke)


Hours later and still no pics. Guess your prizes didn't excite them, buddy.


----------



## Shemp75 (May 26, 2012)

novabiscuit said:


> hours later and still no pics. Guess your prizes didn't excite them, buddy.


you just mad that i didnt send you one.


----------



## Goatmilk (Jan 2, 2012)

NovaBiscuit said:


> Hours later and still no pics. Guess your prizes didn't excite them, buddy.


Shemp's package always excites!


----------



## NovaBiscuit (Jun 14, 2012)

Shemp75 said:


> you just mad that i didnt send you one.


Hey, I always have pics.


----------



## AndrewV (May 19, 2013)

I was work earlier, then had to scoop dog doodoo, then dinner. Theyre comin soon!! Might have to wait until tomorrow, just started a movie!


----------



## ezlevor (Oct 29, 2012)

Well now that I have the time...

I came home to this where my mailbox was supposed to be. It was small... but the contents were not.










When I opened it up, I found all of this!










A note describing what was inside, 3 bags of baccy... none of which I've tried... PS english luxury, dark birds eye, and KK... which I'm guessing is Kendal Kentucky? I'm not well versed in all the abbreviations quite yet. Either way, they all smell great. What is it that smells like scotch/peaty? is that the latakia?

Oh, and there was also a pipe... a Savinelli at that. According to Shemp it's an Oom Paul shaped Savinelli. I can't wait to smoke it. Oh yeah, and a pipe nail courtesy of novabiscuit I believe.










Thanks again Shemp. As I've said, this was a lot of fun.


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

Wow. Obviously not the dud!


----------



## steinr1 (Oct 22, 2010)

Shemp75 said:


> BEHOLD THE UTTER JIZZNESS!!!!!!...........................


And the Brits will take an entirely different spin on it. I hope...


----------



## jco3rd (Apr 1, 2013)

ezlevor said:


> Well now that I have the time...
> 
> I came home to this where my mailbox was supposed to be. It was small... but the contents were not.
> 
> ...


That is beautiful! Dark Birdseye is a new favorite. Just be sure to not smoke it too quickly. :smoke2:uke: :biggrin:


----------



## JKlavins (Jun 28, 2013)

Right as I was about to leave for the weekend, my mailwoman dropped off a pressure washer and this package, guess which one was more exciting?








I received the same 3 samples as Erik, PS english luxury, dark birds eye, and KK, but I also received this awesome kaywoodie, and a pipenail from Novabiscuit!

Thanks so much you guys, it was a lot of fun!!


----------



## divedoc (Mar 7, 2013)

Awww yea!!! I got home tonight and found the same three baccies, a pipe nail (thanks NovaBiscuit!), and a Charles Fairmorn briar. My only other non-cob pipe has that "smooth" finish, showing the grain, and I've always been curious about the pipes with the "bumpier" finish on them. This is awesome! Thanks Shemp for the entertainment and the sweet prize package. I'll be sure to pay it forward. Here's the pic:

...c'mon, puff, show the pic...


----------



## Packerjh (Nov 29, 2009)

some cool stuff from a great BOTL! Well done Shempster!!


----------



## TTecheTTe (Jun 10, 2012)

jco3rd said:


> That is beautiful! Dark Birdseye is a new favorite. Just be sure to not smoke it too quickly. :smoke2:uke: :biggrin:


Awesome prizes! I just love  that full bent pipe!


----------



## AndrewV (May 19, 2013)

VERY VERY sorry it took me so long. I've had a busy day, only get one day off a week. Well guys it turns out I got the dud! Saw this coming! NO big deal because to me.... it's not a dud at all! I got all three of the same samples and that right there makes it no dud whatsoever. I found out i'm very fond of the english luxury!

I did recieve a pipe also! Not a cob either! How can this be a dud?????





It's a Pioneer. With a pretty cool story, back in 1973 it was gifted to a business partner in Africa. The guy never smoked it just kept it in his drawer. Shemp later recieved it and has now gifted it to me. It may be what he calls a dud, but to me it is an awsome piece of history and I couldn't be happier. SMOKES GREAT TOO!

So thanks again Shemp, Round of applaus, it's an awsome thing you did here for us new guys. I take my hat off to you sir.


----------



## Gandalf The Gray (Jul 22, 2013)

Some great looking baccy, and pipes!


----------



## divedoc (Mar 7, 2013)

So the dud thing was itself a dud. LOL


----------



## Shemp75 (May 26, 2012)

divedoc said:


> So the dud thing was itself a dud. LOL


Yes indeed. Thats just how I roll.

Again thanks everyone that took part in the Contest and I hope the Winners enjoy the pipes and baccy.


----------



## Shemp75 (May 26, 2012)

Dude rubber bits?? really? You think i have cooties?


----------



## AndrewV (May 19, 2013)

Shemp75 said:


> Dude rubber bits?? really? You think i have cooties?


Hahaha noooooo, they make it comfortable for me to clench, all my pipes have em!


----------



## JKlavins (Jun 28, 2013)

AndrewV said:


> Hahaha noooooo, they make it comfortable for me to clench, all my pipes have em!


I also use them, I regularly have a pipe in my mouth when I'm working on designs at the computer!


----------



## AndrewV (May 19, 2013)

JKlavins said:


> I also use them, I regularly have a pipe in my mouth when I'm working on designs at the computer!


There! See? haha Thanks for the backup Janis. :clap2:


----------



## Gandalf The Gray (Jul 22, 2013)

Shemp75 said:


> Dude rubber bits?? really? You think i have cooties?


I think both of those replies were a polite yes :dunno:


----------



## ezlevor (Oct 29, 2012)

I never did like the rubber bits. It feels better and more natural without rubbers.


----------



## Gandalf The Gray (Jul 22, 2013)

ezlevor said:


> I never did like the rubber bits. It feels better and more natural without rubbers.


I agree. I used them for a while, my teeth being like a wild beasts I chew threw bits like they were a thanksgiving turkey. I've slowly trained myself to hold the pipe in my hand instead of my mouth.


----------



## Packerjh (Nov 29, 2009)

ezlevor said:


> I never did like the rubber bits. It feels better and more natural without rubbers.





JKlavins said:


> I also use them, I regularly have a pipe in my mouth when I'm working on designs at the computer!


Oh my...it's so difficult to NOT sink into the gutter with statements like this...MUST NOT LIVE UP TO MY JOKEY AVATAR...such good ammo you folks give a smart-ass like me...ugh!!!!!!!


----------



## ezlevor (Oct 29, 2012)

My post came from the gutter... I'm glad you picked it up.


----------



## ezlevor (Oct 29, 2012)

Just a quick update... I packed up my first bowl of the dark birds eye in the pipe tonight. It smoked great! I do have to get used to the non-aromatic tobaccos, but overall it was quite an enjoyable experience. Perfect thing to relax me before bed.


----------



## Chris0673 (Aug 20, 2012)

Great prizes shemp! Making me a little jealous over here. LOL From the above reviews of the birdseye, I'm gonna have to get me a tin of that to try!


----------

